
Miller 4: variables, begin/end blocks, pattern-action blocks - john_kerl
https://github.com/johnkerl/miller/releases/tag/v4.0.0
======
brudgers
_Miller is like sed, awk, cut, join, and sort for name-indexed data such as
CSV and tabular JSON_

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066742)

